# Whats going on with Red Lamasi?



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm curious about these guys...I kinda took a break from the boards the last year or 2...maybe lurking occasionally but not being very active. So I'm kinda behind the times/slightly out of touch.

The orange are ok, but I've seen some really nice reds come out occasionally and I was just wondering if there are any of the truly red still out there? Being produced consistently? Are your oranges throwing out just the occasion red? Are reds holding their color as they grow...or do they start out orange/pale and then get more red with age? Do these frog's colors respond well to supplements? Etc..etc...

Fill me in/educate me


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

A few years back I tried to get a real nice group of true reds, Stace Breland offered the guy more $$ and ended up getting them. I heard they were a true red and like some populations on one end looked a certain way, on the other it gradiated to true red which was where these were from. Stace left the country for a while and passed his collection on. Really from that point on I did not hear of reds being offered any more.
I too questioned if reds were just nice orange ones but was told by a reputable source that there was at least 1 true red population. No idea what has happened to them since, if anyone knows Stace maybe they can ask him what he did with his group.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

There is no Lamasi. The entire Lamasi group has been moved to Sirensis.


----------



## RobertN (Apr 15, 2006)

Tikifrog (John) released some a few years ago... those were red.


----------



## hoehnelli (Jan 12, 2013)

red sirensis,? Does anyone have some pics? Would love to see them.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

hoehnelli said:


> red sirensis,? Does anyone have some pics? Would love to see them.


Found one. It does make you drool!
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/266167-post7.html


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Pumilo said:


> There is no Lamasi. The entire Lamasi group has been moved to Sirensis.


I know, I know...I wasn't around much when those changes happened though...and now it is hard to break the old habits


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

hoehnelli said:


> red sirensis,? Does anyone have some pics? Would love to see them.


Google image search "Red lamasi"...I'm to lazy to post them all individually 

Red sirensis image search came up with the other sirensis if it is even still called that, and what looked like a duelmanni and some other stuff that weren't lamasi/rant sirensis

Guess I'm not the only one stuck in the past...or they are all really old pics


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

From what I've heard and read from the guys who first found these, there's actually a continual population ranging from yellow at one end, through orange, to red at the other end. But at the 'red end' of the popualtion, they are all red, and not mixed.

Ofcourse there's also the red 'nominat' sirensis population, which is obviously different, but also part of a continual population of different colours and patterns...


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Dendro Dave said:


> Guess I'm not the only one stuck in the past...or they are all really old pics




Nope I prefer Lamasi. Think it sounds better then sirensis. I like the oophaga and ranitomeya change but not this one haha.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Dendro Dave said:


> I know, I know...I wasn't around much when those changes happened though...and now it is hard to break the old habits


No sweat. You said, "educate me" and I was simply making sure you knew.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Pumilo said:


> No sweat. You said, "educate me" and I was simply making sure you knew.


Bla bla, la de da...silence!.. hater of glowing frogs


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Pumilo said:


> Found one. It does make you drool!
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/266167-post7.html


jaw on the floor


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

sign me up for a trio =)


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

markpulawski said:


> A few years back I tried to get a real nice group of true reds, Stace Breland offered the guy more $$ and ended up getting them. I heard they were a true red and like some populations on one end looked a certain way, on the other it gradiated to true red which was where these were from. Stace left the country for a while and passed his collection on. Really from that point on I did not hear of reds being offered any more.
> I too questioned if reds were just nice orange ones but was told by a reputable source that there was at least 1 true red population. No idea what has happened to them since, if anyone knows Stace maybe they can ask him what he did with his group.


Those were my frogs. That was so long ago. I remember selling them to Stace very well. I had a trio of pure reds and 2 oranges. I bred the reds and they threw babies that were pure red, pure orange, and frogs that were multicolored. I remember one froglet that had an intense red dorsal stripe, 2 orange mid dorsal stripes (one on each side) and 2 yellow lateral stripes (also one on each side) It was one of the nicest little thumbs I had ever seen. It seems the red genetics are not that strong and I bet it gets bred out of them easily. Another thing I noticed... the true reds are a much smaller morph tham the yellows or the oranges. Makes me wonder if they are a true population and not just a random color that comes out of a mixed "grab bag" so to speak. I think the original animals that came in were mixed with orange animals and maybe tainted the genes that produce the nice reds.... Just a thought.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

VicSkimmr said:


> jaw on the floor


I had a proven trio that looked just like these. By far one of my favorite thumbs!


----------



## Yaki (Jan 15, 2012)

josh_r said:


> I had a proven trio that looked just like these. By far one of my favorite thumbs!


That is an absolutely stunning frog.


----------

